# Decoders losing settings?



## downunda (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm really new at this and don't even have a layout yet and have been running my very new locos along a straight track on my workbench.

I'm wondering is there a correct way to put on or to remove a loco from a track? That is, is it ok to do this when the track is powered on?

The reason I ask is that I have experienced problems with two of my locos where the DCC controller seems to lose its settings and the result is either;

Case 1 Athern with Tsunami2 Sound:- didn't respond at all when put on the track and had to be reset to factory default to become operational again

Case 2 Kato with EsuLoc Sound:- when put on the track the engine can develop an annoying screaming sound that can't be stopped except by resetting to factory default. When this occurs the loco operates ok and some sound functions such as the bell and horn work ok, its the engine noise that seems to be the problem.

I hope this makes sense to you.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I seem to recall that some one wiped out their decoder by putting their loco on a hot track, and worse, the manufacture said their warranty would not cover replacing the decoder because the track power was not off when the loco was railed. with this in mind, I typically put my steam loco's (I only have steam) on the live track. I am thinking that I need to change and since I have a control panel with lots of block switches its really easy to shut off just that section. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

It makes absolute sense even if it has not happened to me! I never really thought about it I just pick em up and plop em down whenever and however I need to. There is a kind of "technique" to placing a loco on the tracks I guess, kind of a "lean onto it" motion coming from one side and getting all the wheels on that side on the rail and then "up" on it's "pins" and away we go! OR the "slam and rub" onto a re-railer!

As for the power on or off when placing locos, I have not a clue if it makes a difference, I have not noticed any.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Decoders, like most things can behave erratically. As you found, sometimes the simplest thing is to just reset. All that being said....I've never heard that putting a loco on a powered track is problematic, the opposite actually. I have heard that powering up the DCC system with a loco on the track can can fry the loco due to power spikes while the system powers up....example, my new Atlas S2 instruction sheet specifically says to put the loco on the track after the system has powered up. All that being said I have,over 10 years of DCC operation never had a problem either way.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I think if you have the DCC current limit set right seems like it should not be a problem. Every now and then I would hear the PM42 complain of a short while re-railing the loco but its never caused any problem. But be aware that you can have 5-8 amps of drive in a DCC system and that can do some damage to the trucks if the DCC system is not set to shut down!


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> I think if you have the DCC current limit set right seems like it should not be a problem. Every now and then I would hear the PM42 complain of a short while re-railing the loco but its never caused any problem. But be aware that you can have 5-8 amps of drive in a DCC system and that can do some damage to the trucks if the DCC system is not set to shut down!


Never heard of "setting" the current limit. How does one do that?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The PM42 allows you to set the trip current and the sensitivity. The idea is to have the trip current and sensitivity set such that it trips in the PM42 before the DCC system triggers a shut down of the entire DCC system.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have 9 DCC non sound locos on my tracks when I turn on
the power. None of them has complained. None
have lost any settings. The same with reraiing
a loco, I have never turned off the power to do so.

Reading what has been posted, it seems that sound
decoders could be more sensitive. However, I really
don't see the electrical difference between turning
off the track power to rerail, then turning it on
after getting it settled and having the 
loco sitting on the track when the power is first turned on.
It's a sudden inrush of power in either case.

I can see that a derail with sparks could upset a
decoder somehow. That would cause an intermittence
in the track power.


Don


----------



## downunda (Jul 23, 2016)

*Decoder Woes*

Thanks guys, what you've offered up makes sense and is reassuring. It could be as simple as me not yet having developed a good handling technique when putting the loco on the track.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

To reinforce Don's observations, I have been railing and rerailing (admittedly non-sound) locomotives with DCC power applied for years and have not had a problem with a decoder going wonky. Maybe sound decoders are more sensitive?

Is your test track set up as a programming track? That might be one thing to check. I've never tried to actually run a loco on my programming track. It's too short.


----------



## downunda (Jul 23, 2016)

*Track*

I only have one 6ft length of track on the bench at present and when I change loco parameters I have been specifying "program on main".

I haven't read much yet about using a programming track... my first thoughts about why one would use one were if there were active locos on the main then you would need to use a separate track (the programming track I assume) to change loco parameters. 

If i'm off base here let me know as I am about as novice as one can get. However I do come from an IT background so the DCC concepts are coming to me without any issues (at the moment).

Thanks again.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

The reason why a programming track is recommended is,if you select 'program on main' and there are any other locomotives on the 'layout',you run the risk of programming those locomotives as well if,by chance you neglect to pay attention to their 'addresses'.

However,since you do not have a layout as yet and you run one locomotive on your single length of 6ft of track,this is not likely to occur.So you can safely use 'Program on main'

The advantages of a separate programming track is that the full DCC voltage of around 18 volts is not used thereby preserving your decoder from any short circuits or mistakes that may occur. reading back CV values and changing them is much easier,changing your cab address from short to long or vice versa is easier and your DCC controller should tell you that there is a short circuit somewhere.I use the Powercab and it has all these features.

I am not familiar with sound locomotives as I have none.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I quickly learned that you can't rerail a DCC locomotive like a DC locomotive by running it back and forth over a rerailer track. No harm to the locomotive but generally it will cause a short and reset your DCC system. You have to be careful and first make sure the wheels are aligned with the track then gently run it over the rerailer.


----------

